# Triton TRA001 router



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

I just go this router last week. It will end up in a router table I plan to build very soon.

I've only used it a couple of times for very small jobs as I put a new top on my workbench and routed 2 dados to put t-track on the 6' long red oak table.

I like all of the features. The free plunge button that is in the right side handle was very stiff at first, but after engaging and dis-engaging it a few times, it moved a lot easier. Also, the on/off switch is a bit difficult to use because you have to hold open the spring loaded sliding cover and push the button at the same time with your left thumb, while you hold onto the router preparing for it to kick on. It does have a nice smooth start, is quieter than my 1.5 hp fixed base DeWalt, and is incredibly powerful. I would say that my main issue with it is the stock base for freehanding it. It just doesn't slide well over the material. It's not slippery enough. So because of that and the weight of the router, it hakes more effort to move it along than I would have expected. So my little DeWalt is a lot better for freehanding stuff if I don't need the plunge. But I bought this to be in a table, so it's not that big of a deal.

I like the clear shields all around with the dust port. Although the static electricity that it created, cause a fair amount of dust to stick to both the inside and outside of the unit. I did not have it hooked up to my dust collector because I don't have a 1.5" attachment yet, so I don't know if that would happen with a DC or vacuum hooked up to it.

I like that it also came with an edge guide attachment that also does small circles, was on sale, and also had a $20 rebate (prepaid debit card) when I bought it. The process to attach the edge guide is pretty slick and simple to use. It has 3 ways of adjusting depth (free plunge, micro adjust which is what you also use for through-the-table adjustment and a quick adjust on the handle. It comes with the crank handle for adjusting through the table. The speed is adjusted with a wheel/knob on the top front. I plan on making cabinet doors and panels, so the ability to go down to lower speeds is important.

Pretty slick unit, and I think it was a good deal. I'd do it again.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've had mine for about 3 years ago or so. I bought it on sale and gave a heads up here on this site when I did and others here also bought one because the price was so good - can't remember now what we paid. I think it was from Peachtree. Anyway I love the router and it has been in a table its whole life also. It replaced a PC 7539 Type 2 that is a dedicated planer router for projects too wide to go through my planer. 

I wired the PC router through a motor switch (overkill but I had several) so I didn't have to fidget with the on/off switch so I don't have that problem with the Triton either. The only thing I almost don't like about the Triton is the up/down hand wheel - it's a tad awkward but it's so trivial I wouldn't even knock a half star off of it. I agree with your review summation too - if I come to need another one and don't want to take it in and out of my table I will just buy another without hesitation. It's a very well engineered router and a pleasure to use.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought the tra 001 about a year and a half ago and lived it up until a couple weeks ago. I mainly used it in my table and it did exactly what it was asked. Then, out of the blue, I could no longer raise the bit from above the table. It would lower, but not raise.so I removed it from the table, thinking that something had stripped, and the weight of the router hanging from the table, would noot allow it to raise the bit.
However. It would also not work while out of the table. I was pi$$ed. I sent an email to tritontools, explaining all the details of my issue, and received a reply, which only said to call.
I have not called yet because I want to call on a day that I don't work, and my mind is fresh, so I can dedicate however much time it takes to remedy the problem. I really hope they can help me because I love that router.
Meanwhile, back in September, I bought a Porter Cable 892, from Rockler, because I also wanted a handheld router, and it was on sale with a free PC 392 5" RO sander. I really like that router also, but guess what.
I never received my sander. I was under the impression that I would get the sander the day I bought the router. But you had to send the rebate form in, so I did. But i was expecting the sander that day because I had a project that needed it. So I had to get one, so I went to HD and bought a Rigid 6" RO sander.

I did receive a letter stating that I should receive my sander on Jan 22, 2013. It never showed up.
When I go to the site for checking on rebate status, it says there is no record of my rebate.
That is another call I will have to make.

Meanwhile, I do like my Rigid sander

Jim


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Sad to here this regarding Triton router :thumbdown:! I thought their CS was better than that!
Please keep us posted.
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Triton has had a few financial issues the last couple of years. I think they finally got those sorted out and then last summer their North American distributor, HTC, dropped them and Kreg took over the N.A distributorship.Press release:
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/iwf2012/index.php/kreg-triton-form-new-partnership/
I was expecting some great stuff coming out of there with Kreg bundling the Triton router with their other router products; precision table, beaded face frame system etc., but it never materialized. Kinda disappointing but they seem to be regarding them as an ugly stepchild type thing(please forgive the metaphor). Kreg has started a seperate website to handle the Triton but I can't herd enough brain cells together yet this morning to remember just what it is. The mailing address is the same as the Kreg mailing address so perhaps a call to KReg customer service will at least yield a correct phone number.
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I just received an email from Triton saying that my problem is the worm gear. It's made of plastic and they have had many issues with them. They are shipping me the part today ( no charge), and sent me a link to a video on how to change the worm gear.
I always get very paranoid about doing these type of repairs on an expensive tool. I just don't like removing all the small parts. I usually end up losing them, forgetting what order to put it back together, or end up with extra parts. Oops.
Oh well, I guess if I mess it up, I can find an authorized repair shop and pay them to do it right.


----------

